# TALKS BREAK DOWN OVER POTENTIAL LIRR STRIKE



## Long Train Runnin' (Jul 8, 2014)

> NEW YORK (WABC) --
> 
> Talks have ended without resolution in hopes to avoid an LIRR strike on July 20th. The MTA Chair will go to Washington DC on Tuesday to meet with members of Congress.


http://7online.com/traffic/talks-break-down-over-potential-lirr-strike/160009/

Yikes. I can't imagine the NY Metro Area without the LIRR.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 8, 2014)

Boy, think what a mess the traffic will be in NYC without the LIRR!! Will Alan be able to get around????


----------



## tp49 (Jul 9, 2014)

It's happened before several times and it will happen again. I remember one strike was going on during Game 7 of the 1994 Stanley Cup Finals and trying to get into the city was murderous. I had to take a long bus ride and a just as long subway ride. The LIRR needs to get their head out of their posterior end and come up with a contingency plan quick because "just staying home" isn't going to cut it. C'est la vie.


----------



## BrianPR3 (Jul 9, 2014)

and they are ignoring the PEB because it sided against them and now pendergrast is going to congress for help


----------



## Anderson (Jul 9, 2014)

Have we burned the "cooling off period" yet?

Edit: We keep hearing about these possible transit strikes. I'd kinda like to see a transit strike picket line being counter-picketed by stranded commuters.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jul 9, 2014)

Anderson said:


> Have we burned the "cooling off period" yet?
> 
> Edit: We keep hearing about these possible transit strikes. I'd kinda like to see a transit strike picket line being counter-picketed by stranded commuters.


I think the cooling off period extends to 7/20


----------



## tp49 (Jul 9, 2014)

Congress will not intervene so the MTA folks better figure this out fast.


----------



## BrianPR3 (Jul 17, 2014)

AGREEMENT REACHED STRIKE AVERTED


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 17, 2014)

Good news for the Union members and the people of New York including some AU Members!(Is Alan grinning as he rides East on the Zephyr? )


----------

